# Everyone should Post Their System Configuration in Their Signiture for Better Support



## BeigeG3Master (Sep 19, 2000)

Everyone should Post Their System Configuration in Their Signiture for Better Support

Just Look At my Signiture for a good example of what i mean. I think it would help us all understand what problems you may be having and also let us see if our system will support OS X since we can compare ours to yours.

Just an idea, hope everyone does it!!!!


----------



## MacMatt (Sep 22, 2000)

I think that is a really good idea, I will see what we can do to reinforce that on here. Thanks for your input!


----------

